# Make Foaming Bath Whip



## reinbeau (Apr 2, 2015)

Is there a method somewhere I can follow to make foaming bath whip?  I'm not even certain what that is, but it seems popular and I'd rather make it than buy it.  Any help would be wonderful and yes, I have searched - all I can find are people using it, not making it.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Apr 2, 2015)

http://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-body-tutorials/sunday-night-spotlight-foaming-bath-whip/

I did a search in google for "foaming bath whip recipe" and this was the second hit.  I see what you mean about it just saying "use foaming bath whip"!  Crazy times.

According to Soaping 101, it's a cream soap [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6IHTkqP21-E[/ame]


----------



## hmlove1218 (Apr 2, 2015)

I would think you could whip a cream soap to make it. I haven't tried making either though, so I'm not certain how well it would turn out.


----------



## TVivian (Apr 2, 2015)

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=49652

This is an awesome tutorial!


----------



## abc (Apr 2, 2015)

There is a recipe on the Dish for it. I also noticed a lady selling a recipe for $9.99 on Etsy for it. This is if you are wanting to make your own base, it's not cream soap.


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 2, 2015)

Brambleberry's bath whip is more like a synthetic detergent thickened with stearic acid and beaten until fluffy -- kind of a shampoo/bodywash crossed with a whipped body butter. Susan's blog has stuff about this kind of product: http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/search?q=foaming+bath+butter

I'm not certain a cream soap would work well without some modification, because the high amount of stearic soap in a basic cream soap is more likely to make a slow creamy shave-soap lather, not a fluffy bathing soap kind of suds. Basic cream soap might be fine with a bath pouf, but I'd want a faster, bigger lather for bathing with a washcloth. Also, the texture might not be as light and fluffy as you'd want it for a bath whip.


----------



## TVivian (Apr 2, 2015)

So is a bath whip more like a bubble bath? Would it foam if you put some under running water?


----------



## reinbeau (Apr 2, 2015)

Yea, cream soap is not foaming bath whip.  That I know.  I've got a lovely batch of cream soap rotting right now, it is almost two months old.  And for searching, I meant in this forum, not the whole internet - that was next but thank you for doing it for me.


----------



## TVivian (Apr 2, 2015)

I thought they were the same thing! I leaned something new!


----------



## lsg (Apr 2, 2015)

Foaming bath whip is made with bath butter base and oil.  The bath butter base recipe I have uses sodium coco sulfate noodles, glycerin, Plantapon LGC Sorb, propylene glycol, sorbitol liquid, citric acid, stearic acid and Phenonip as a preservative.


----------



## reinbeau (Apr 3, 2015)

lsg said:


> Foaming bath whip is made with bath butter base and oil.  The bath butter base recipe I have uses sodium coco sulfate noodles, glycerin, Plantapon LGC Sorb, propylene glycol, sorbitol liquid, citric acid, stearic acid and Phenonip as a preservative.


Thank you, I'll try to find a tutorial, I can get a list of ingredients from many places    There is the one on Etsy, I don't mind paying for information, just wanted to see what else was available.


----------



## snappyllama (Apr 4, 2015)

Out of curiosity, what is it used for? On a poof, in the shower, instead of soap?


----------



## reinbeau (Apr 4, 2015)

Yes, I believe so, but it's used in formulating some scrubs.  It's supposed to be more moisturizing than soap.


----------



## lsg (Apr 5, 2015)

Yes, use a bath poof with the scrub to get a lot of lather and bubbles.  A little on a poof goes a long way.  I like making sugar scrubs with bath whip.  Wholesale Supplies Plus has several good sugar scrub recipes using bath whip.


----------



## Lindy (Apr 5, 2015)

I think I will try some cream soap and add a couple of surfactants to see if I can create a foaming bath butter.


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 5, 2015)

Lindy said:


> I think I will try some cream soap and add a couple of surfactants to see if I can create a foaming bath butter.


Please let us know how it goes. I have been thinking of doing the same because I need to use up about 40 lbs of KOH...After buying 50#'s I decided I hate making liquid soap and it is not a good seller for me:crazy:


----------



## coffeetime (Oct 2, 2015)

I was searching through the LS threads and discovered this. Any updates, Lindy?


----------



## B.Marie (Apr 2, 2022)

snappyllama said:


> Out of curiosity, what is it used for? On a poof, in the shower, instead of soap?


It’s the main base you would use for various products such as foaming body butter


----------



## Relle (Apr 2, 2022)

B.Marie said:


> It’s the main base you would use for various products such as foaming body butter


Snappy hasn't been here in 2 yrs, so your not likely to get a response.  This thread is 7 yrs old and many of  the posters are no longer here.


----------

